# Merlin



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't see many Merlin around these parts, and most folks that do just confuse them for an American Kestrel.

I really love the small falcons; this little lady was feeding on a European Sparrow in one of my trees.

The light was extremely poor, and I didn't have much time for camera settings, but whatcha-gonna-do?




























caleb


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

nice set


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Still some nice shots. I like the first one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool pics.

I seen one Friday. The storm has them moving I think. It's about time for them to move in on my bird feeders.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude nice find Zim. I ran into a falconer with one last Fall - very cool little raptors.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice shot Zim !

Hard to 'shoot' the quick little buggers...


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice shots...
These guys are more common in Utah in the Winter than you might think...
(They start showing up as soon as migration starts in Sept)
Look for them around cattle operations where there are large flocks of starlings...
When the flock "balls up" - (when it looks like every bird wants to be in the middle of the flock), sure sign falcon is nearby...
Also as you found out, they hang out in neighborhoods on the benches where there are conifers...
check the tops of the tallest conifers ...
We get all 3 sub-species here...


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks fellas! Yup we get a few Merlin coming through the state, more than many might think. They're kind of a "covert" falcon...almost more like a Coopers Hawk by way of ambush hunting.

Anywho, I don't see many in my area, but I'll keep my eyes peeled!  Maybe the next one will be lower in the tree and the sun will be out!


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

Why is it called Merlin, just curious.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

"Merlin derives from the old French Faucon ésmerillon and Spanish Esmerejón"
(Since there are subspecies of Merlin in Europe)
Taken from http://www.merlinfalconfoundation.org/insights


----------

